# Island camping?



## jbpriest (Jan 19, 2018)

Hey guys. Anyone know a place within about 6ish hours of Atlanta where you can legally camp on an island? I'm not talking about big islands like Jekyll or Cumberland, I mean one where we put the gear in a canoe and paddle to it. I know Allatoona has a couple of islands but they all have signs saying No Camping. Thanks in advance!


----------



## boatbuilder (Jan 19, 2018)

I used to camp on the islands on The savannah river lakes.


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 19, 2018)

I kayaked to little Tybee from the south tip of Tybee 

If you plan it right you can ride tides both ways and hardly have to work the paddle. 

Go to the kayak forum and search little Tybee camping
Two or three threads will show up with pics and video


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 19, 2018)

Also, in the altamaha river there are some islands.

But you will need two vehicles to get that accomplished. You will not paddle up river on the altamaha 

Look just up from plant hatch in appling county. There is a huge island inside a big oxbow that is on a WMA
The right down from plant hatch is a smaller Sandy island in the middle 
But those type islands are everywhere on Rivers I suppose


----------



## MOTS (Jan 19, 2018)

T-N-T said:


> Also, in the altamaha river there are some islands.
> 
> But you will need two vehicles to get that accomplished. You will not paddle up river on the altamaha
> 
> ...



TNT, it's been a very long time, but at seaboard wasn't there an island or two downstream where you might be able to paddle upstream with an incoming tide? It was when houseboats were there is how long ago I'm talking about. But to "jbpriest", Rood Creek on Lake Eufaula is the nicest primitive camp ground I have ever been to
and ideal for kayaks. It's big, not like primitive campgrounds in most parks. It's a easy trip from Atlanta.


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 19, 2018)

MOTS said:


> TNT, it's been a very long time, but at seaboard wasn't there an island or two downstream where you might be able to paddle upstream with an incoming tide? It was when houseboats were there is how long ago I'm talking about. But to "jbpriest", Rood Creek on Lake Eufaula is the nicest primitive camp ground I have ever been to
> and ideal for kayaks. It's big, not like primitive campgrounds in most parks. It's a easy trip from Atlanta.



Indeed I hear of this happening.  I don't know the area at all though. 
Up in the river away from the coast?  No dice.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 19, 2018)

Hartwell

you can put in at Hartwell Marina, head south under the I85 bridge and straight in front of you is an island about 3 acres in size about 1/2 mile out. 

We took a group of boys from our church group there once to camp. We had a great time.  The north shore is sandy and a gentle slope so the kids had a great area to swim without a lot of danger.


----------



## The mtn man (Jan 22, 2018)

Nottley, chatuge, hiwassee.


----------



## paulito (Jan 23, 2018)

Don't forget about Lake G'ville in NE Alabama. We just camped out there this past weekend and did some duck hunting. Big water and plenty of space on the islands. Just make sure you check the map that the island you go to is TVA owned. Some of those islands are privately owned believe it or not.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jan 23, 2018)

Daws Island in South Carolina. Maybe some of the undeveloped islands of the Georgia coast, Sapelo or Cumberland?

http://www.scwildlife.com/articles/mayjune2011/dawsisland.html


----------



## Stroker (Jan 23, 2018)

Percy Priest lake 6 miles from Nashville TN has some nice islands where you can camp. Most are a easy paddle from a nearby lauching ramp. Some have bluffs for diving, some have sandy beach areas, some both. A few even have old roadbeds left when the lake was impounded. The fishing is excellent. Google Earth will help you with size and location.


----------



## walters (Jan 23, 2018)

*Hartwell*

Lake Hartwell has several islands on it and u can camp on all that I know of, now I don't know if they as big as jekyll


----------



## walters (Jan 23, 2018)

*Broad river*

Broad River is nice to canoe down, don't know about camping on it, there is camp grounds in places going down it


----------



## Semi-Pro (Jan 25, 2018)

There is a state park with a pioneer camp on a island, I believe it's in middle ga


----------



## Dialer (May 11, 2018)

Need a houseboat like my daughter has


----------



## AliBubba (May 12, 2018)

Contact the Wildwood Outfitter, they might be able to help:
http://www.helenga.org/attraction/wildwood-outfitters


----------

